# cap tubes



## daventx64 (Jul 13, 2012)

*why would one keep installing cap tubes on a system when you could just install a tx valve?:huh:*


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

read the instructions and to be more safety consult specialist that know more about it.


----------

